# Steady Bite today! 1/15



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Started out slow this morning but as that tide got lower the bigger fish started feeding.We had to work hard for them today but we got it done. My kind of conditions for sure with 15 mph sustained most of the day and gusts to 25 mph at times. Water temp was in the mid 60's and that is keeping the shallower flats up on the north side of the bay devoid of specks. All of our fish caught the last few days were in 5-7 ft of water. Couldn't catch anything but sheepshead on the shallow flats.

Had some great guys and good fishermen on the boat today so that makes my job easier to fill that box.

Tight lines and take a kid fishing!
CaptCraig Lambert
832-338-4570
galvestonfish.com


----------

